# Immediately I will be one year older, I think I have to list what I want to do.



## Alisha Swift (Dec 30, 2019)

First, I have always wanted to go surfing, but I think I will be broken by water ~~~ 
When I think of the second thing I want to do, I will come back and update.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 30, 2019)

Do it while you can, too soon you can't.


----------



## street (Dec 30, 2019)

Work on good health and keep making improvements to my ranch before I can't anymore.


----------

